# OG Lime cruiser



## mrg (Jul 23, 2017)

Just finishing up this 1980 cruiser it was a special order Limegreen but not enough original paint to save So repainted. Not much info on these I have only seen three originals and they all had a Tange fork and chrome chain guard but letting this go to an old friend and he really wanted the painted stuff, A couple of pics with my other one that still has original paint. All 3 of the original limes I have seen, my 2 and a friend has 1 have HR serial #'s. Like to get some info on the special order colors,I know they made a special order white also, maybe someone's read something in the Schwinn reporter, I think I'll ask the same question in the Schwinn section too


----------



## ricobike (Sep 8, 2017)

I know this is an older post and I don't have much to say about the bikes, but when I saw your pictures, I got a feeling that reminded me how excited I was poring over the Schwinn catalogs in the 70's and seeing this color.  I ended up buying a Varsity in this color and always loved it.   Something about that lime green.


----------



## mrg (Sep 9, 2017)

I guess I like it because I had a lime 64 StingRay when I was a kid and when I seen I could have a full size balloon in that OG color I jumped at it. I actually picked out a new purple (Violet) 64 back then but it didn't show up that Christmas so I bought the lime used from a friends big brother so I wonder if I would have got that purple 64 I'd be looking for a purple cruiser today?


----------

